#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What will be the future of IOT

## Lorraine

Hi all,

This is my idea on what will be the future of IOT. 
The internet of things will be a huge hit in coming years because of the availability of broadband internet. If you have observed in the last few years the broadband internet is actually got cheaper compared to the past and the availability has also reached to local environments.

Also, the hardware systems and the manufacturing of the sensors have also gone down a lot compared to the last few years. As the internet is the biggest factor that plays a positive role for the Internet of things success, with the combination of right hardware and the internet it will be a massive success and this is why I think the Internet of things will be massive in next few years.

What do you guys think on this?


Thank you!

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> 
> This is my idea on what will be the future of IOT. 
> The internet of things will be a huge hit in coming years because of the availability of broadband internet. If you have observed in the last few years the broadband internet is actually got cheaper compared to the past and the availability has also reached to local environments.
> 
> Also, the hardware systems and the manufacturing of the sensors have also gone down a lot compared to the last few years. As the internet is the biggest factor that plays a positive role for the Internet of things success, with the combination of right hardware and the internet it will be a massive success and this is why I think the Internet of things will be massive in next few years.
> 
> What do you guys think on this?
> 
> ...


When It comes to Healthcare:
IOT can bring a big revolution in the process of treatment and diagnosis of diseases. Embedding the medical equipment with IOT devices will help to monitor the patients more effectively. Personal fitness and wellness trackers are already gaining popularity.

----------

